
So Elon Musk's Hyperloop Is Actually Getting Kinda Serious - th0br0
http://www.wired.com/2015/08/elon-musk-hyperloop-project-is-getting-kinda-serious/?mbid=social_fb
======
ColinWright
So many submissions, so little comment. Does no one have anything to say?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10105003](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10105003)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10095595](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10095595)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10093968](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10093968)

------
leni536
>near supersonic speeds

Just to nitpick I think they refer to supersonic speeds in standard pressure.
The speed of sound in very low pressure ("vacuum") is much lower and they
probably far above that.

